

Ask HN: Now that Oracle owns Sun, do you think Postgres will take off - johng

Be it based on fact or fiction, unix geeks are a finicky bunch. Do you think the adoption rate of Postgres will skyrocket due to the paranoia of unix geeks around the world and Oracle's potential to meddle?
======
evgen
Those who already use Postgres are not going to switch to MySQL based on this.
MySQL users who can see themselves hitting a substantial size (e.g. those who
fear they may be herded in the direction of "upgrade to Oracle to get that
particular feature you think MySQL lacks") will probably start giving Postgres
a hard look. The website-in-a-box users are unlikely to even know that Oracle
will own MySQL and are not going to change.

The big question is how big is that middle category. I don't think it is
particularly large now, but this is the time for the Postgres community to
start getting aggressive in putting together new features, lowering the
initial learning curve, and evangelizing their product.

------
lsc
I think the installed userbase will be slow to move. In fact, this might
strengthen Mysql's position amongst the larger, less technical users, however,
I find it quite likely that we may see more activity either in the MySQL forks
drizzle or maria, or in PostgreSQL, which may lead to MySQL eventually losing
its lead.

------
davidw
I don't care. I'll keep using Postgres whatever happens because it's the best
thing out there as far as I'm concerned.

------
jpcx01
I'll switch. I use mysql only by convenience. Postgres seems better anyways.

------
noodle
maybe not skyrocket, but it will definitely tip some scales into the postgres
side. there's going to be _some_ movement.

